# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Мультимедийная акустика 2.1 SVEN MS-304 – энергия звука

## Labs

Компания SVEN представляет новую игровую акустическую систему с напористым звуком, богатым функционалом и агрессивным дизайном. Модель [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] – больше, чем просто акустика 2.1. Это настоящий центр развлечений.





В новой акустике от SVEN есть практически все, что душе угодно. Она может воспроизводить музыку с самых популярных носителей. У новинки есть разъемы для SD-карты и USB flash. Она оснащена технологией Bluetooth, а это значит, что к ней можно подключиться без лишних проводов и проигрывать музыку со смартфона или планшета. А еще у MS-304 есть встроенное FM-радио. Хорошего много не бывает!
Акустика сделана на совесть. Ее корпус выполнен из дерева. На лицевой панели новинки расположен информативный LED-дисплей, отображающий режимы работы устройства. За удобство управления отвечает эргономичный пульт ДУ.
И, конечно, самое главное в этой модели – это звук. Громкий, напористый, убедительный. SVEN MS-304 добавит игре реалистичности. Модель отлично справляется со звукопередачей спецэффектов. Кроме того, она уверенно и качественно воспроизводит музыку самых разных жанров – то, что нужно для яркой новогодней вечеринки.
Новинка поступила в розничную продажу. Не пропустите громкую премьеру!
*Особенности:*Беспроводная передача сигнала по BluetoothВоспроизведение музыки с USB flash и SD card памятиВстроенное FM-радиоLED-дисплейМатериал корпуса сабвуфера и сателлитов – дерево (MDF)

----------

